# Wago 750-841 IO blinkt



## MarcJ (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Ethernetkoppler von Wago gekauft. Jetzt wollte ich das Teil konfigurieren aber nach dem Hochlauf blinkt die IO immer 3 mal.
Laut Handbuch wäre das wohl Fehlercode 3: "Protokollfehler Klemmenbus". Allerdings hab ich nur den Koppler selbst mit 24V am laufen. Die restlichen Baugruppen fehlen noch.
Leider fehlt mir die IP Adresse, gibts da ne Möglichkeit diese rauszufinden bzw. kennt jemand das erst genannte Problem?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## gravieren (22 Oktober 2012)

Hi

IP-Adresse feststellen --> Wago Ethernet Setting  +  Programmierkabel  (Software kostenlos von Wago downloaden)

LED Fehlercode 3   --> mind. 1 klemme + Abschlußklemme wird benötigt.


Gruß Karl


----------



## MarcJ (22 Oktober 2012)

Ok das Kabel hab ich leider nicht, aber das mit der Endklemme hab ich so nicht gewusst. Besten Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## gravieren (22 Oktober 2012)

Hi

1.
Mit einem IP-Scanner könntest du alle Adresse durchtesten lassen.
Dauert jedoch sehr lang, und nur wirkungsvoll falls der Controller auf Fest-IP-Adresse gestellt ist.

2. 
Falls der Controller auf DHCP steht an eine z.b. FritzBox höngen und schauen ob der DHCP-Server
der Fritzbox eine IP-Adresse vergeben hat.

3.
Kabel besorgen.
Das benötigst du eigentlich immer mal wieder.

4.
Den Verkäufer anrufen und nach den Daten/IP-Adressen fragen.


----------



## MarcJ (22 Oktober 2012)

Ok werde die angesprochenen Punkte mal versuchen, danke. 
IP-Scanner würde mir aber nur im gleichen bzw. richtigen Subnet was bringen denke ich.
Gruß
Marc


----------

